# Study: Drinking Milk High In Fat Can Lower Your Lifespan



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

By chance I was looking up info on milk and butterfat, and found this article saying that drinking milk high in fat on a regular basis can decrease your lifespan. Any opinions on this? Especially Nigerian dwarf breeders who drink their milk whole?

"In this study---the data showed that---for every 1 percent increase in milk fat (2 percent versus one percent milk, for example), telomeres were 69 base pairs shorter. That translates to over four years of additional biological aging depending on which carton study subjects chose at the grocery store."

but later it says this.
"The correlation is compelling, but Tucker cautioned that the study isn't designed to show causation, so it's not certain that milk preferences are behind the changes in telomeres..."

I could be misunderstanding something, because 4.5 years for every percent? I'ma keep on reading up on this.

If anyone cares to read up on it too, here are the links I've found:
Drinking High-Fat Milk Could Make Your Body Age Faster, Study Finds (mensjournal.com)

Drinking 1% rather than 2% milk accounts for 4.5 years of less aging in adults: High-fat milk consumption is connected to significantly shorter telomeres -- ScienceDaily


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am going to be completely unscientific and say even if it’s true, I rather enjoy my whole milk instead of drinking watery milk for longer years. And then they might have been wrong, and I “suffered through it” .
I am pretty sure studies can be found to prove the opposite as well, if you look at the french cuisine e.g.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I personally doubt it. First, like said, you can find a study for each side that supports that side. Second, most likely they weren't drinking raw milk, which I believe would make a difference. And yea, there are cultures that are heavily dairy and they live long lives. And skim milk...yuck.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I am going to be completely unscientific and say even if it's true, I rather enjoy my whole milk instead of drinking watery milk for longer years.


Right?!


MadHouse said:


> I am pretty sure studies can be found to prove the opposite as well, if you look at the french cuisine e.g.


Oh, definitely. I just thought this particular article was interesting.


Jubillee said:


> there are cultures that are heavily dairy and they live long lives. And skim milk...yuck.


That's what I thought as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds far fetched.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AlabamaGirl said:


> not certain that milk preferences are behind the changes in telomeres..."


:up: 
I think there is no way to be sure that the cause would be fat in milk. Maybe a higher amount of fat in your diet as a whole, but to break it down to just milk? That seems impossible. You would have to give everybody _exactly_ the same diet and only change the milk fat percentage for this to be provable.

It's like how people used to think eggs were bad for you.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I am going to be completely unscientific and say even if it's true, I rather enjoy my whole milk instead of drinking watery milk for longer years. And then they might have been wrong, and I "suffered through it" .
> I am pretty sure studies can be found to prove the opposite as well, if you look at the french cuisine e.g.


I can't agree more, MadHouse! I'd rather have a happy life full of high-fat dairy products than extend my life for a few extra years!


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

These studies are part of an old paradigm that is dying. There. I said it. Look at every fad diet of the past century. None of these flash-in-the pan ideas held truth. The natural progression we are witnessing is a collapse of the old structures that sought to separate us from our true beings and natural order, and our power (Cue Lilith). It really is empowering to be part of a group of people who recognize at some level that what they are doing is rewarding and part of natural process. We are blessed when we recognize we can sustain a healthier relationship to the natural world and our animals than the one that has had us wrapped around its fingers and is now being found out through it's imbalance and disrespect for the earth and its creatures. Change is hard, and it will be forced upon us, whether or not we are ready. I say, don't listen to the mainstream media and those in power that spew lies. Yes, we can have scientific studies, but ultimately it is up to the individual's destiny that lends to their short death or long life. Listen to what is right for you. We have this amazing platform where we can discuss our truths at an intimate level. Real people talking about real issues. No more bullshit.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> These studies are part of an old paradigm that is dying


First of all, I couldn't mash that like button hard enough.

In my past life before I became disabled and started doing goats and the farm full time, I was a medical anthropologist and public health researcher. Our current Western hegemony of extending life at all costs is a completely modern idea that was created by modern priorities. Specifically, public health as a discipline was created and borne out of a desire not to maintain the health and well-being of a populace for their own enjoyment and happiness, but to maximize the health of workers, and to extend the years during which they are able to continue working and producing for their bosses. Scaremongering about fats is a byproduct of those priorities.

I don't want to live to be 100 by restricting everything I enjoy about life. I want to be happy.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

I think we owe to it ourselves to find out what our version of happiness is. We live in an unbalanced, sick world, and it will become harder to ignore. We have a long way to get back to center from here. I truly hope not to offend anyone. Just a personal truth. I have witnessed so many people sick from conventional dairy turn to goat milk and heal themselves. Such a beautiful thing!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Mini Oberhasli Owner said:


> I think we owe to it ourselves to find out what our version of happiness is. We live in an unbalanced, sick world, and it will become harder to ignore. We have a long way to get back to center from here. I truly hope not to offend anyone. Just a personal truth. I have witnessed so many people sick from conventional dairy turn to goat milk and heal themselves. Such a beautiful thing!


I think this is a good thread to point out that while people commonly consider raw milk to be dangerous and a source of disease, that problem itself was entirely caused by modernity and industrialization. Prior to the industrial revolution, people first had dairy animals on their own homesteads, and then later on, dairying was performed locally in urban areas to limit the time between when milk was produced and when it was drunk. The pathogenic potential of raw milk increases exponentially during holding and storage times, but as urbanization and industrialization increased, milk supply chains lengthened by necessity. Raw milk was commonly days old by the time it was consumed, and that's why people began to regard it as dangerous. Pasteurization was invented to cope with the dangers inherent in an industrial supply chain, not with dangers inherent to raw milk itself. As we know, with basic testing and biosecurity procedures the raw milk from our own farms is just as safe if not safer than anything we can buy at the store.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes! Natural enzymes and the fresh factor in unpasteurized milk! I'm glad you can see the reasoning for the process of the disconnect and the result of modernization! Your knowledge is priceless in discovering truth. That is exactly what we need! I think we are seeing a recycling of old knowledge, and in present times and dilemmas we will need to combine that with higher technology and thinking to solve a lot of the new problems birthed from modernization. Let's hope for the best, and a resurgence and blooming of the homesteading community  I have to remember that it is too easy to cast blame. Sometimes things just happen, such as the process of modernization to where we are now and information getting skewed. Once again, so empowering to be part of this group. :hug:


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Keep in mind, this study most likely looked at COWS milk, not goats milk. 

Cows milk is sold pasteurized and homogenized. I feel, from what I've read, that homogenization is what makes cow milk from the store an inflammatory food. The homginazation process actually causes free radicals to form when the fats are broken down into smaller and smaller pieces. It makes sense that the less fat milk has the less free radicals might be floating around, which in turn leads to less inflammatory substances entering your body. Less inflammation = better health outcomes usually. 

Goats milk that we drink, while full fat, is naturally homogenized(no forcing fat particles into smaller and smaller pieces like they do with cows milk)

Also, key thing to remember with studies. Correlation does not equal causation!! Just because 2 things happen at the same time does not mean they were the cause of the other! 

Please, don't hesitate to drink your full fat dairy goat milk, this study proves nothing as far as goats milk is concerned.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

cristina-sorina said:


> Please, don't hesitate to drink your full fat dairy goat milk, this study proves nothing as far as goats milk is concerned.


This article did scare me a bit, but y'all's posts gave me clarity about this whole thing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Also, a huge part of the picture is the money generated from breaking whole foods into parts and selling individually.
For us, we drink our goat milk raw and whole. Since then, we have not craved cheese from the store. We used to buy and consume large quantities of cheese. It is just not a desire anymore. The milk is satiating.
It is not a secret that eating diet foods, like partial fat products leaves one with cravings for more, for something else.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Did they mention if the milk was raw or homogenized? Goat or cow? The reason I ask is because homogenizing cow milk is supposed to cause the damaged cells to release an enzyme that can cause health issues in humans.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Did they mention if the milk was raw or homogenized? Goat or cow? The reason I ask is because homogenizing cow milk is supposed to cause the damaged cells to release an enzyme that can cause health issues in humans.


I don't think they mentioned whether or not it was cow or goat milk, I _think_ they were talking about milk in general.


MadHouse said:


> ducts leaves one with cravings for more, for something else.


Thanks for this post, I didn't know about this before.


wheel-bear-o said:


> I don't want to live to be 100 by restricting everything I enjoy about life. I want to be happy.


x1,000,000!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In my life- everything good has been bad then back to good. Coffee- caffeine is bad, drink decaf, oh, decaf is made with formaldehyde- its bad, drink caffeine- 
Eggs- eat, they are healthy, oh no, they cause high cholesterol, nope, its good to eat eggs- it brings cholesterol down....
Milk - whole milk is good, now its bad, drink 1/2% blue water, now its good again........etc etc etc. 

With very few exceptions, for every study, there will be one that shows the opposite. Ask yourself, how many gallons a day of milk would you have to drink to make it a hazard to your life span? Most people consume a few glasses full. Probably 5 gal. a day would be bad! 

The whole key to life is Moderation- a little bit of everything- not a whole lot of anything....(woot)


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> the whole key to life is Moderation- a little bit of everything- not a whole lot of anything....(woot)


This is exactly what I tell my sister when we discuss topics like these!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My diet is mostly dairy. I eat or drink goat milk in a variety of forms. A little bit of meat, mostly chicken or turkey, a lot of grain and fruit and a few vegetables. I go through close to a gallon and a half of raw goat milk a day. So much for moderation! LOL

However, I am 65 and my heart is like that of a much younger person. My LDL and triglycerides are very low and my HDL is off the charts high. My doctor is very impressed by the HDL level.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Let me tell you a story. 
Once upon a time farmers and their families got up and milked their cows. The milk was filtered, bottled, and placed in the spring house to cool for the next morning's delivery route. 
Every day the delivery driver would make his rounds and bring home the returned bottles. 
These were carefully cleaned and set in the sun to dry. 
Then something happened that changed everything..
I'll continue in the late morning tomorrow, I have to go back to bed lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Western cultures and Eastern cultures jave forgotten what unprocessed tastes like. 
Its easier to scare populace with studies of half truths. I drink whole milk. We eat unsprayed veggies all from my garden. We have borehole water. I only cook with salt in my rice or pasta. All herbs are grown by me too. Free range eggs. We dont eat store bought meat or fish. 
My girls are strong. 
My grandmother farmed sheep in Namibia. She lived to be 104. Litterally sat down and never woke up. 
Who needs highly processed and watered down?


----------

